# The Witcher: Netflix kündigt Staffel 3, einen neuen Anime und eine zweite Serie an



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Netflix kündigt Staffel 3, einen neuen Anime und eine zweite Serie an*

					Netflix will die Witcher-Lizenz offenbar auch weiterhin für zahlreiche neue Inhalte verwenden. Noch bevor die zweite Staffel der erfolgreichen Witcher-Serie ausgestrahlt wurde, hat das Unternehmen eine Fortsetzung angekündigt. Darüber hinaus sind noch ein weiterer Anime und eine Familien- beziehungsweise Kinderserie geplant.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix kündigt Staffel 3, einen neuen Anime und eine zweite Serie an*


----------



## Nebulus07 (28. September 2021)

Häää??

Wann startet denn jetzt die neue Witcher Staffel? Ich warte seit einem Jahr...


----------



## doedelmeister (28. September 2021)

Dezember 2021, wurde doch schon länger angekündigt.


----------



## xxRathalos (28. September 2021)

Witcher Universum......Kinder und Familien...... 

mfg Ratha


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (28. September 2021)

Witcher zu verkaufen ist doch kein Problem.

Cyberpunkt wäre nicht so einfach, müsste schon ein AlternateCarbone werden damit es ok wird. Andererseits wäre so ein Glitch im Film um das Spiel auf die Schippe zu nehmen ziehmlich cool.


----------



## Thobidor (29. September 2021)

"globale Coronapandemie" ist wie ein weißer Schimmel/tote Leiche  . "Global" = Weltweit, "Pandemie" = Weltweit
Ja, ja, ich weiß - Klugscheißer kann keiner leiden 



(meine Holzeisenbahn rostet - das Trockenfutter tropft - die Außenleiter wird reingestellt)


----------

